# Josh McRoberts assist to turnover ratio



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have been looking at this for a bit and it is quite amazing and difficult to think about. When you watch McRoberts play it is very difficult to think about his true value to this team. On paper his contributions look poor, especially his PER which is quite bad. However he seems to really be a huge key to our offense, such as it is. 

For one thing he is one of the few real rotation players we have who can hit the 3 pointer (not including Neal who just got here). Then there is his assists. He has more assists (299) than any other (listed) power forward in the League and only Lebron, Durant and Batum have more as small forwards. Then there is the fact that only Chris Paul and Pablo Prigioni have a higher assist to turnover ratio in the entire NBA. Prigioni only has 200 assists incidentally. The next guy behind McRoberts is Jose Calderon who only has 48 more assists. He is around 40th in assists per game in the NBA as well.

Of course the whole thing is pretty weird to me. You want your power forward to be a playmaker, but it'd be nice if he could give you 20 and 10 too. I don't think McRoberts is a really good player, but his actual value seems to be a lot higher than you would think it is.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I've said it a couple time, but McRoberts has really fit in perfectly with the Bobcats this year. His shooting lets you get away with MKG as your other forward and makes things much easier for Al Jefferson, and his passing gives the team a crutch to lean on with Kemba not being quite ready to be a primary facilitator. Josh isn't really the guy you want as your starter, but lacking that true star power forward he's probably the perfect role player.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I would love to have him on the Heat.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11103610/josh-mcroberts-charlotte-hornets-opts-contract

Not a surprise to anyone, we probably need McBob more than anyone else. It is just a matter of whether or not a deal can be made that makes sense


This does put us 16 million under the cap so we probably need to call that Lebron guy.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I think he would fit in well in Houston with his shooting and ability to keep the ball moving. Not a great defender but he does play with an edge, which is something they could use.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

His role isn't very confusing to me on the heels of watching Boris Diaw carve up the Heat.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The only scenario I could really see where McRoberts doesn't return would be if Julius Randle falls to the ninth pick and the front office is determined to make a big offer to a swingman/swingmen. Josh did a ton of good for the team, Jordan and Clifford both love him, and McRoberts himself came out and said he wants to stick around.


----------

